# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Krece ili?

## Mrva99

Pozdrav!  :Kiss:  

39 tjedan trudnoce sam.

Prije par dana primjetila sam jako malo, ali opet dovoljno da me preplasi, krvi na gacicama, onako kapljica ciste svijetle krvi, od tada imam pojacan sluzav iscjedak mljecno bijeli.
Probava mi radi punom parom   :Embarassed:    sva sam napuhana i non stop na wc-u   :Grin:  i nervoza me pere vec 3 dana bez nekog razloga.

Znam da sam vec pri kraju i da se sve pokrece ali me cisto interesira dali je jos nekome tako bilo?
Prva mi je trudnoca i malo me sad preplasi svaka nova pojava.

Beba mi je dosta nisko bila vec prije 3tj, tocnije ugurala se lagano u kanal porodjajni...cijelu trudnocu je osjetim non-stop, jako je zivahna, a zadnjih par dana se dosta smirila a i kad udari jako boli,vise nego prije   :Rolling Eyes:  

Dali se stvarno trbuh spusti pred porod svakoj zeni?   :Embarassed:  
Jer moj stoji ko balon veliki tocno ispod grudi a beba je jako nisko...

Nadam se da nisam nabrljala nerazumno   :Sad:   i da ce se nekome dati procitati i dati koji koristan savjet ili bar misljenje  :Love:

----------


## Eci

Pa svakako će uskoro!   :Grin:  
Savjet nemam, osim da ako prokrvariš kreneš u bolnicu. 
Meni se trbuh nije spustio niti u jednoj T, barem ja nisam primjetila. A da je beba mirnija je uobičajeno jer je već velika i nema puno mjesta za pomicanje. 
Sretno, i javi kako je prošlo!

----------


## Mrva99

Da, uskoro bi trebalo, to svakako   :Grin:  

Hvala lijepa, budem javila naravno   :Smile:

----------


## Lucija_Zg

Sretno :D

----------


## Mrva99

Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## Smajlić

tak je i kod mene krenulo, sa krvavim iscjetkom, po noći s trudovima.
Dva dana nakon toga sam rodila.
Želim ti divan porod!

----------


## pinguica

Cijelo jutro spavam jer me boli, sad sam otišla na wc i imam krvavi iscjedak. Eci je napisala da ako prokrvariš da odma ideš u bolnicu, a Smajlić je napisala da je rodila dva dana nakon krvavog iscjetka. Sad ne kužim kad bih ja trebala krenuti, da čekam kad budem sigurna da su mi trudovi na 5 min? Imam li razloga za zabrinutost?

----------


## Smajlić

i?  :Cekam:

----------


## pinguica

Znam sve sam sto puta pročitala, ali u ovakvom trenutku mi stvarno treba još malo podrške   :Smile:

----------


## frost

meni par dana kontrakcije, bilo ih je manje od 20 u nizu i na duze ili krace periode, ali ne ispod 10 minuta
pa onda jednog dana na jednake razmake ispod 10minuta ali stane da ne mogu nabrojati 20 komada.
onda krenem malo do krada u 1 popodne i rucam a ono sve jace i jace i cesce i cesce i tako sve to sutra u 9h ujutru kada je krenulo ozbiljno otvaranje.
hteli su oni mene odmah na porodjaj ali ja pobegla iz bolnice uz potpis  :Grin:  .. pa se pojavila 9h tada kada vise nisam mogla da izdrzim jer nisam znala dokle ce vise kontrakcije a nista se ne desava :shock: 

e da, tada u 1 popodne krvavo sluzavi cep je krenuo i razvlacio non stop dok nisam otisla da rodim.

mislim da si blizu  :Love:

----------


## pinguica

valjda bebi nemože ništa biti ako čekam?  jedino ako pukne vodenjak onda trebam ići odma? nije se baš spominjalo da se ide odma ako imaš sukrvicu

----------


## frost

krada=grada  :Smile:

----------


## pinguica

> meni par dana kontrakcije, bilo ih je manje od 20 u nizu i na duze ili krace periode, ali ne ispod 10 minuta
> pa onda jednog dana na jednake razmake ispod 10minuta ali stane da ne mogu nabrojati 20 komada.
> onda krenem malo do krada u 1 popodne i rucam a ono sve jace i jace i cesce i cesce i tako sve to sutra u 9h ujutru kada je krenulo ozbiljno otvaranje.
> hteli su oni mene odmah na porodjaj ali ja pobegla iz bolnice uz potpis  .. pa se pojavila 9h tada kada vise nisam mogla da izdrzim jer nisam znala dokle ce vise kontrakcije a nista se ne desava :shock: 
> 
> e da, tada u 1 popodne krvavo sluzavi cep je krenuo i razvlacio non stop dok nisam otisla da rodim.
> 
> mislim da si blizu


joj nadam se, samo sad sam tako uzbuđena i nervozna i ne znam di mi je glava

----------


## frost

ma kakvi odmah, samo se relaksiraj i uzivaj i jedi laganiju hranu.
kazem ti, ja celaka od 1h i posle 6 sati otisla na pregled i zbrisala iz bolnice, posle 6 sati opet na pregled.. tu su vec bili ljuti na mene a ja i dalje odbila da ostanem i vratila se kuci.. posle 7 sati sam dosla opet.

samo opusteno! ja nisam htela prerano, cekala da mi pukne vodenjak, ali nije nikako hteo kod kuce pa su mi ga na kraju ipak prokidali na 6 prstiju otvorenosti.. da su hteli ja bi jos cekala, ali nisu hteli  :Evil or Very Mad:  

kad pukne vodenjak, prilezi, odmori  da se beba lepo spusti i posle pola sata tek kreni. ne zuri ni tada. nikada vodenjak ne pukne ceo vec samo prednji ovojci da beba malo dodje nize.

samo se relaksiraj sto vise moze i ne brini nista.
priroda je to sve uredila.  :Heart:

----------


## Smajlić

pinguica,   :Love:  
sve bude kak treba, bez brige.
Ako jako krvariš, javi se u bolnicu. Ali po tvom opisu čini mi se da je točno kak sam i ja imala.
Ja sam uz to imala i kontrakcije (nepravilne), i dan pred porod prirodno čišćenje.
Bebi ne može ništa biti od toga.
Probaj se smiriti, sve će biti dobro. Ako si ipak jako zabrinuta, zbog svoje mirnoće se javi liječniku.
Ja sam isto išla svom giniću dan prije nego sam rodila, na slušanje srčeka, pa sam mu i rekla da imam krvavi iscjedak. Rekao je da me neće gledat, da je vjerojatno krenuo porod, da je to početak. Slijedeći dan u to vrijeme sam već rodila.
Kažem, samo ako procjeniš da baš jako krvariš, javi se docu.
Bit će sve super!

----------


## pinguica

joj hvala ti  :Heart:  ,  možda bolje da idem još spavat, ako se sad potrošim na skakutanje okolo od uzbuđenja tko zna koliko će mi energije ostati za kraj  (iako mi je sad najteže mirno ležat, tako sam nemirna)

----------


## pinguica

hvala i jednoj i drugoj   :Heart:  
pokušat ću se smiriti iako bih najradije skakala do neba :D

----------


## Smajlić

*pinguica*, znam kako ti je, kako se osjećaš, miješa se osjećaj straha sa velikim uzbuđenjem i srećom jer je ostalo još stvarno tako malo vremena da vidiš svoju bebu.

Probaj odspavati, prošeći, nazovi prijateljicu, nek ti netko dođe ako ne možeš spavati.

Probaj se što više opustiti i razmišljati pozitivno.
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## frost

spavaj, spavaj koliko god mozes i ako moze
mene su jako bolele te kontrakcije ja nisam mogla oka da sklopim
zato u naponima samo sto nisam zaspala  :Grin:

----------


## pinguica

još sam tu , ali idem idem, samo da se odlijepim od ekrana, da je bar noć nego ovako lijepi dan 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Smajlić

javljaj se i dalje  :Wink:

----------


## (maša)

meni je 2 tj prije poroda ispao čep (sluzavo sa sukrvicom) i bila sam stalno vlažne..nisam bila sigurna o čemu se radi pa otišla na hitnu..
nije bilo curenje vodenjaka, samo je čep ispao...rodila 2 tj nakon toga  :Smile:

----------


## Mrva99

Pingui sretno   :Love:  


Evo ja sam jos uvijek 2u1, danas mi je termin ali nista se ne dogadja   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zarrin

meni je moj doktor rekao kad ode cervikalni čep porod može uslijediti za par sati ili par dana, nema razloga za brigu, kao što su cure rekle, opustiti se i naravno pratiti da li ima nekih promjena, trudova ili sl.
meni je otišao cervikalni cep tokom noći i ujutro u 9 mi pukao vodenjak. zvala doktora koji mi je rekao da se lijepo  spremim, doručkujem i krenem prema bolnici i tako je krenulo a nakon 20 sati došao na svijet moj maleni  :Heart:   sretno i želim ti da što prije imaš svoju bebicu u naručju  :Smile:

----------


## Milana

Ja nemam iscjedan ali me zato križa rasturaju i oko pupka me jako boli. Kao da mi je netko nogom nasjeo. Zdjelice me jako bole i kukovi. Svako toliko me udari kontrakcija pa zamalo trud ali je to sve tako u jako nepravilnim razmacima. Pritisak mi je u trtici. 
Uh nadam se da kreće i da neće dugo trajat. Sutra imam pregled pa čemo vidjet što se dešava. zadnji put sam bila otvorena 2 prsta.

----------


## 2xmama

meni ni u jednoj trudnoći nije ispao taj čep, pa nemam pojma kako to izgleda. :/  danas 39+1, križa me rasturaju, kontrakcije maternice ionako imam cijelu trudnoću  :Rolling Eyes:  ,a stidne kosti me bole i peku  kod svakog pomicanja  :Sad:  
pritisak u zdjelici mi se danas pojačao i sve se nadam da će i kontrakcije preseliti u leđa i postati bolnije (e,jesmo mi žene čudne, iščekujemo i veselimo se boli  :Taps:  ) ali....još ništa
prvi puta mi je pukao vodenjak, zo je super, znaš da trebaš krenuti i to je to  :Wink:  
drugi puta su me uhvatili trudovi, ali uopće se ne sjećam kako sam znala da su pravi :? 
stvarno zvuči glupo, treći mi je porod,a ja se bojim da neću prepoznati kad počne  :Idea:   plavuša!  :Embarassed:

----------


## Milana

I ja još u komadu. Još od sinoć imam u leđima bolove onako kao kod menstruacije, pa prijeđe na prednji dio trbuha, skroz dolje. Više ne gledam na sat niti brojim išta, jer čim počnem paziti na vrijeme, ono prestane. Preksinoć me isto čitavu noć bolilo, ujutro došla na ctg - ništa.
Popodne imam pregled, pa da vidimo.
Inače me jako živciraju ovi pregledi pred sam kraj. Jel uopće ima svrhe toliko čačkanja pred sam kraj?

----------


## Milana

Krenuo mi čep van ili što već... imam krvavi iscjedak

----------


## 2xmama

> I ja još u komadu. Još od sinoć imam u leđima bolove onako kao kod menstruacije, pa prijeđe na prednji dio trbuha, skroz dolje. Više ne gledam na sat niti brojim išta, jer čim počnem paziti na vrijeme, ono prestane.


  :Laughing:  isto
sutra opet kontrola, čak mi je doc rekao ako hoću da dođem sa stvarima, čitaj na indukciju, ali   :Nope:  
zna malac zašto neće van  :Yes:  , valjda
ja ne znam,ali tko mene pita....dok je sve ok nemamo što požurivati  :Wink:

----------


## Milana

Ja rodila još onu noć, zapravo jutro. 
Bili su ipak pravi trudovi   :Laughing:  
Nije bilo dripa, al je zato bilo epi.   :Sad:  
Boli ko sam vrag.
Inače smo ja i bebač dobro
Patrik je rođen sa 3960 g i 54 cm

----------


## Smajlić

> Ja rodila još onu noć, zapravo jutro. 
> Bili su ipak pravi trudovi   
> Nije bilo dripa, al je zato bilo epi.   
> Boli ko sam vrag.
> Inače smo ja i bebač dobro
> Patrik je rođen sa 3960 g i 54 cm


,Pa čestitam na tako velikom dečku!!!

----------


## Baby

Ćestitam!!! :D Zbilja veliki dečko!  i ljiepo ime, Patrik...

----------


## argentina

evo i mene s roza sluzavim iscjetkom.
danas 38+2.
nije obilan ali je tu.
beba danas cijeli dan turbo aktivna, a kontrakcije nepravilne i nelagodne - ne baš bolne.
gin kaže da ne trebam nikuda ići ako ne pukne vodenjak ili počnu trudovi u pravilnim razmacima.

čitala sam puno toga po netu i knjigama, ali ipak me strah da neću prepoznati prave trudove, jer neke cure pišu da ih nisu baš jako boljeli ili bili pravilni.

isto tak ne znam dal sam i koliko otvorena, pregled prije 3 tjedna bila uloživa za članak prsta, a ctg prioje par dana uredan bez trudova.

----------


## sandra23

ja sam 2 dana imala nepravilne trudove i ništa se nisam otvorila.čim su krenuli pravi,znala sam.pravi znači na pravilan razmak,bez obzira da li si u kretanju ili mirovanju.kad su na 5min,kreni za bolnicu-to je najčešći savjet.u prvorotki najčešće ima vremena i manja je šansa da se porodiš u autu.  :Laughing:  
meni su nakon 2 dana krenuli pravilni trudovi tek kad mi je pukao vodenjak.od puknuća vodenjaka do izgona prošlo je 6 sati.a od dolaska u box do izgona 3 sata.

----------


## mihim

*argentina* di si, jel krenulo il je vec mrvica s tobom?

----------


## kole

*mihim* dobro pitanje  :Smile:

----------


## tender

Jel koja intenzivno kakala prije termina?Ja brojim još 13 dana a stalno sam na WC-u (konačno, nakon 4-eromjesečnog zatvora) i imam grčeve u donjem dijelu trbuha.Jel to neki zak da se bliži porod?Nek mi netko odgovori,jako sam znatiželjna i nestrpljiva? E da, i jel se vama pred porod beba rijeđe ritala nego inače?

----------


## kole

*tender* da to mogu biti simptomi da se porod blizi, sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## BebaBeba

> Jel koja intenzivno kakala prije termina?Ja brojim još 13 dana a stalno sam na WC-u (konačno, nakon 4-eromjesečnog zatvora) i imam grčeve u donjem dijelu trbuha.Jel to neki zak da se bliži porod?Nek mi netko odgovori,jako sam znatiželjna i nestrpljiva? E da, i jel se vama pred porod beba rijeđe ritala nego inače?


Ja. Cijelu trudnocu bila "zaštopana"   :Grin:   I onda tjedan dana prije poroda se odčepila skroz, svaki dan po 7-8 puta na wc...  :/

----------


## BubaSanja

Cure, pitanje (da ne otvaram novu temu): jučer sam imala pregled u bolnici, vaginalni, i doktor me upozorio da bih mogla imati sukrvicu, koja se i dogodila. Par sati nakon pregleda mi je izašla veća količina sluzi sa krvnim žilicama svud po njoj pa pretpostavljam da se radi o sluznom čepu.
Danas mi kroz cijeli dan povremeno izlazi iscjedak nalik razrijeđenom talogu od kave.  Da li se to kome događalo, da ima takav iscjedak? Smeđ i onako ko sitna zrnca u njemu....

----------


## Lambi

*BubaSanja* dok sam ležala na patologiji pred kraj trdnoće dr. kod vaginalnog pregleda napravila mi je neki zahvat ne mogu se sad točno sjetiti kako se zove uglavnom on potakne otvaranje ,dosta je bolan ,imaš osjećaj kao da sa prstima nekaj šerafi  :Grin:  također me upozorila na sukrvicu koja je normalna i bila je obilnija ,traje dan -dva ,istina da ta sukrvica postane smečkasta drugi dan ali meni nije bila zrnaste strukture 
netko će se javiti sigurno... a ja ti držim fige za školski porod  :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## rena7

> *BubaSanja* dok sam ležala na patologiji pred kraj trdnoće dr. kod vaginalnog pregleda napravila mi je neki zahvat ne mogu se sad točno sjetiti kako se zove uglavnom on potakne otvaranje ,dosta je bolan ,imaš osjećaj kao da sa prstima nekaj šerafi  također me upozorila na sukrvicu koja je normalna i bila je obilnija ,traje dan -dva ,istina da ta sukrvica postane smečkasta drugi dan ali meni nije bila zrnaste strukture 
> netko će se javiti sigurno... a ja ti držim fige za školski porod



Pet dana nakon ovakvog "zahvata" ja sam rodila. Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## BubaSanja

Možda je i meni napravljen taj zahvat jer mi se sve ukazalo pred očima od boli.

----------


## BubaSanja

Cure, imam pitanje (opet), hitno je: sutra mi je termin. Danas sam bila malo vani i šetala i kad sam došla doma vidim na dnevnom ulošku onako poveću tamniju mrlju, boja je tamnije smeđa i ima sitnih tragova sluzi, ali nema tragova krvi niti krvnih žilica niti ičega takvog.
Da li je to normalno pred porod, takav tamnijesmeđi iscjedak? 
Jučer sam bila na ctg i sve je ok, nisam imala vaginalni pregled pa ne može biti od toga.

E, da, i stežu me BH, dosta jake.

----------


## kovrčava

Vjerojatno ti je ispao sluzni čep, znači porod je pokucao  :Very Happy: !!!!!!Drži se  :Smile: .

----------


## gorka

bubasanja jesi jos doma ili je kovrcava bila u pravu, pa drzis mrvicu u narucju :D

----------


## mašnica

Evo i moje friške situacije.

Trudna sam sutra točno 36tj. Danas sam bila na kontroli i dr. mi je rekao da sam otvorena 2cm i da mi je vodenjak napet, dakle da bih mogla uskoro, ranije...U zadnjih tjedan možda 2 tjedna imam malo jači iscjedak bjelkasto žućkaste boje, ništa ne peče i ne svrbi, bez mirisa, pa vjerojatno je počelo.

Sad sam sva nekako na iglama, tu i tamo osjećam stezanja oko pupka (pretp. da su to BH kontrakcije?), a i dr. me pitao jel osjećam trudove... a kako da znam? ne znam....

Prvorotkinja sam i cijela trudnoća je bila školski i uredna  :Smile: 

Znam da ne mora biti da ću za koji dan roditi, rekao je da će mi najvjerojatnije puknuti 1. vodenjak, to opet ne mora biti...

Što vi mislite?

----------


## chora

bok cure.

mene zanima ovo..
ako nisam još ni malo otvorena,samo sam malo omekšana, a u subotu mi je 39 tjedan da li se mogu poroditi.....
naime, ne bi htjela prenijeti...onda se stalno moram vucarati po bolnicama....
nije da sam spremna sad za roditi, daleko od toga :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

u terminu si između 38. i 42. tjedna
40 tjedana je samo sredina, manje od 5 % žena rodi upravo na dan termina, a skoro 50% ih rodi nakon tog termina - baš zato što si u terminu do 42 tjedna  :Smile: 
dakle, nema potrebe za brigom, niti za vucaranjem po bolnicama  :Smile: 

a otvoriti se možeš čak u roku par sati, to i nije neki problem kad beba odluči izaći  :Smile:

----------


## Elluna

38+2, termin nam je tek za 9 dana (10.10.) i baš sad kopkam po forumu da nađem "opis" trudova,
jer osjećam baš dosta pritisak i svako malo me "stisne", 
ali ne onako kako sam ja zamišljala (cijeli trbuh / maternica) 
već samo u donjem dijelu trbuha.
Uglavnom, ne mislim da su mi počeli trudovi,
ali me evo zanima, da li bi mogla prepoznat razliku između BH kontrakcija i pravih trudova
i u kojem dijelu trbuha bi to trebala osjećat?

Sve mi se čini da ću ja čekat da mi vodenjak pukne prije nego krenem u bolnicu,
samo da ne bi ispalo da sam kao paničarka doletila sa lažnim trudovima  :Grin:

----------


## a72

Elluna, koliko ja znam BH bi trebalo da prestanu kad legnes i odmoris , a  pravi trudovi ne. Meni je stezanje sa prvim djetetom bilo preko cijelog stomaka, a sa drugim samo donji dio, sa prvim mi je pukao vodenjak a bila otvorena 4 cm kad sam otisla u bolnicu, a sa drugim nije pukao a stigla u bolnicu skroz otvorena ,porodila se za 15 min.  Tako da pravila bas i nema... Sretno!

----------


## Beti3

Cijeli trbuh postane tvrd, kaže se poput kamena, vidi se da cijeli mišić maternice "radi". Tako sam ja osjećala, a boli gotovo nije bilo prvih par sati. 
Nećeš biti paničarka, ako dođeš kad sama osjetiš da moraš ići, bilo to prije ili kasnije, bili lažni ili pravi trudovi. 
Ti sad imaš sva prava da određuješ kako i kada, ti ćeš roditi, ti si glavna.
I apsolutno vjeruj svom instinktu majke, ako misliš da treba ići -idi.
I javi se kad dođete doma, može?

----------


## Elluna

Hvala, cure  :Smile: 
Danas mi je baš i mama od dragog objašnjavala kako je njoj bilo.
Uh, sve sam malo nervozna kako se termin bliži,
ovo isčekivanje - s jedne strane sva uzbuđena i jedva čekam, 
s druge sva splašena!

----------


## Ripcord

Sinoć krenuli neki lagani trudovi na svakih 13 min, tijekom noći postali strašno neredoviti (od svake minute-dvije do 20 min razmaka), jutros se jedva istuširala od bolova, kad sam nakon toga legla pojavili se 3 puta s razmakom od 5 min. Sad sam se digla ovo napisat i odmah su češći. Ne znam ni sama što da si mislim, jer me ne boli iz križa nego doslovno kao da mi netko stišće i rasteže maternicu (ovisno kako koji put). Inače, prvi porod isto satima bili užasno neredoviti trudovi - više kao grčevi, tek nakon pucanja vodenjaka počeli jaki i žestoki i onda rodila za malo više od sat i pol... 

Stavila sam veš prat i ponašam se kao da je sve normalno, a ne znam ni sama jel da zovem mm da dođe doma s posla, čisto da mi bude blizu (nismo daleko od bolnice) ili kaj. Btw, jučer bila na kontroli - ctg bio super, plodna voda jedva naznačno mliječno bijela i cerviks za prst prohodan do ovoja i glavice. Nadam se da ako je krenulo da se otvaram... Samo ne znam kad da krenem u bolnicu s obzirom na te čudne intervale?!

E da, 39+6 sam danas

----------


## Ripcord

Pitanje, ne da mi se iščitavat temu jer me sve boli, ali jel sluzni čep tamno smeđi s malo krvi? Ako je onda sam ga upravo utopila u wc-školjci (sorry na opisu), samo nije baš bilo sluzi puno - više kao grumenaste građe (prvi put nemam pojma kad je ispao)  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mendula

Čestitam, danas je taj dan  :Smile: .

Samo polako. Zovni nekog da ti pravi društvo, da ne moraš misliti na sitnice tipa poštara na vratima. Posveti se sebi, biraj ugodan položaj i ne daj da te išta dekoncentrira.
Želim ti sretan i lagan porod  :Heart: .

----------


## @n@

Drži se, Ripcord, otišao ti je sluzni i ove kontrakcije koje spominješ zvuče 'pravo'.  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

Sretno!

----------


## Janis

Sretno Ripcord! Vratio mi se film, i ja sam u trudovima čitala baš ovaj topic... :Love:

----------


## Ripcord

Hvala vam svima na lijepim željama  :Smile:  Povješala sam veš i sad sam mirnija, iako su trudovi odmah česti i jaki, idem probat malo zaleć da vidim koliko će biti česti.

Joj, ne mogu vjerovati da ću uskoro vidjeti svoju drugu srećicu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Petronjela

Ripcord sretno!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ripcord

Otkad ležim, smirili su se skroz trudovi - na svakih cca 11 min. Još bih vjerovala da ništa od svega danas, no kad ulovi trud traje sve jače i dulje (a kad se dignem odmah su češći i trudovi). Ne znam jel da šetam ili da ležim  :Smile:

----------


## mendula

Šetaj ili leži, kako god ti je lakše.
Jesi javila tm vesele novosti  :Smile: ?

----------


## Lutonjica

ripcord, kako uzbudljivo  :Smile:

----------


## genius

Odmah se sjetim kako je meni bilo kada su počeli trudovi.....ako želiš "ubrzati" porod,kreći se i lagano šetaj ukoliko je to moguće. uglavnom probaj biti što opuštenija jer ubrzo , ako ne večeras ,sutra ćeš biti sa svojom bebicom! drži se i sretno!!!!

----------


## srecica

Ripcord  :Wink:  pokusaj nastaviti sa onim sto si zapocela, opusti se i pusti nek ide, nije ti potreban plan ... jer ces vjerovatno aktiviranjem mozga i smisljanjem sto bi mogla samo usporiti trudove. Ako si gladna nesto pojedi, ako si zedna pij ... a sto se tice muza nazovi ako imas potrebu i ako znas da nece podizati adrenalin u kuci pozurujuci te.
I budi sretna i opustena  :Smile:  bebac stize  :Smile: 
 :Heart:

----------


## Ripcord

Evo ustališe se trudovi na 10 minuta (imam osjećaj da će tako sad danima). 

Jedino nisam sigurna jel normalno da i dalje svaki put kad idem na wc iscuri još te tamno smeđe tvari. Nisu kao ugrušci, a ni sluz, ali pretpostavljam da je to sve vezano uz čep (inače, jučer sam malo krvarila nakon pregleda plodne vode i isto je navečer bilo par takvih tamnih mrlja, no sad otkad je jutros onako baš iscurilo jako, svako malo još izađe). To me ne treba brinuti?

Osim toga, ništa se ne bojim, samo osjećam ono slatko uzbuđenje i iščekivanje, a mm-a neću zvat, jer zivka i ovako svako malo i mislim da bi me požurivao u bolnicu od straha, a meni je ovako sasvim okey  :Cool:

----------


## iva1602

Ripcord podjećaš me na mene  :Laughing:  isto tak, dan prije sam bila na pregledu plodne vode koja je bila mliječna, drugi dan mi doma ispao čep - to je to sigurno kod tebe, a treći dan rodila i to točno na termin.

još malo i imaš bebu u rukama,samo hrabro i sretno  :Smile:  :Yes:

----------


## Ares

Ripcord sretno !!!

----------


## zeljana02

Ripcord bas sam se pitala sto je s tobom ovih dana nisi se javlja...ajke kak je to uzbudljivo citati... :Very Happy: ...ja jedva cekam 5 mj...sretno, i neka sve prođe brzo  :Love: ...a sto nam je s ladyx?...

----------


## koksy

Sretno Ripcord! Obavezno nam javljaj razvoj situacije!

----------


## katarinam

Ripcord drži se. puno sreće  :Love:

----------


## klaudija

Ripcord, drži se!! Sretno!!

----------


## Kaae

Ripcord, jesi vise rodila?  :Grin: 

Da te zivkam usred noci? Saljem SMS-ove?  :Laughing:

----------


## Kaae

Krenulo, tj. zavrsilo.  :Grin: 

Cestitke Ripcord i ostatku familyja! A malom Tomasu (sa SH, jelte!) - vesela dobrodoslica! 


(Rodjen je nekad... ranije, jel. Docekala me doma poruka, poslana prije nekih tri i pol sata.)


Tesko mi je odluciti kojeg Rileya... pa evo oba:

http://img.metro.co.uk/i/pix/2010/03...92_636x467.jpg

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/...63_634x558.jpg

----------


## apricot

Ripcord, čestitam!
A Tomašu dobrodošlica  :Heart: 

Možemo na čestitanja, a?

----------


## zeljana02

tete ajde neka netko otvori temu na cestitanjima za Ripcord  :Klap: ...evo ona je vec danas nasa druga roda koja je rodila.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Ripcord

Evo samo da zahvalim svima na potpori i čestitkama - mali Tomaš se rodio 8.2. u 20:25. Na kraju u maminim teškim mukama (puno teži porod od drugoga+kiretaža zbog preostale posteljice - na živo, i raznorazno veselje na koje smo već zaboravili), no sad smo veseli doma već 6. dan, i osim što ne kakamo i mučimo se s time i pomalo s dojenjem, no ništa strašno, jako smo sretni i puno se mazimo i pazimo  :Smile: 

Bebomirisni pozdrav svima, u očekivanju ili ne...

----------


## @n@

Čestitam, Ripcord!! Ljubi bebuklinca!

----------


## Apsu

Imam lažne trudove već par tjedana, danas sam 36+4 i zadnjih par dana osjećam menstrualnu bol u dnu leđa i lažni trudovi su dosta češći nego prije. Nemam pojma da li imam pojačani iscjedak ( žut i čvrst) ili mi ispada sluzni čep..Zanima me kako ću , osim pucanja vodenjaka, znati da je to to? 

Koja je razlika između lažnih i pravih trudova? Neke žene pravi trudovi ne bole odmah pa me to zbunjuje..
Što znači da se prije poroda čistite? Mislite na stolicu? Da li je to proljev ili obična stolica više puta na dan?

Jasno, kakve sam sreće, još ću na kraju i prenijeti  :Grin:  , ali zašto ne početi odmah sada čekati taj trenutak  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anasti

sluzni čep bi trebao biti prošaran krvlju, meni je bilo tako, puuuuuno obilnije od bilo najjačeg iscjetka bjelkasto prozirno krvav. 
taj dan sam osjećala povremeno stezanja, drugačija nego ove inače bolne kontrakcije al nisam obraćala previše pažnje iako i je bilo sumnjivo.
navečer nakon čepa je krenulo pomalo, znat ćeš ne sekiraj se.
a što se čišćenja tiče, ja ga nisam imala, s obzirom da inače imam stolicu bar jednom dnevno.  :Grin:

----------


## Apsu

Mislim da ću se srušit u nesvijest kad ga vidim  :Grin: 
E da, i kako se to dijete umiri pred porod? Jel mirno kad počnu trudovi ili je mirno dva dana ranije?

----------


## leonisa

meni je sluzni cep bio u komadu, oba puta, onako, ko smrklja prehlade koja lagano ide u kronicnu :D
ili puz :D

sto se tice trudova, ja sam imala bolne pripremne, zadnjih barem 2 tjedna sam ih prodisavala, i danas ne znam kako rijecima opisati razliku izmedju pravih i laznih osim u intenzitetu :D

moja se smirila tek pred sam porod, cijelo otvaranje je bila turbo aktivna i ritanje me bolilo vise od trudova.

prvi put sam morala na carski i kad mi je ispao sluzni cep dogovorili su salu. noc prije sam se sama ocistila, normalna stolica al nekoliko puta kroz noc.

drugi put sam imala zatvor 3 dana i jedva me klistir ocistio.

individualno je sve :D

drzim fige da jos nije to to, haraju crijevne viroze, a moze biti i nervoza. izdrzi ti jos malo <3

----------


## leonisa

Apsu, jesi jos tu?  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Jesam  :Smile:  Tijelo se smirilo, biti ću ovdje još neko vrijeme.. Zapravo i napisala sam da sam svijesna da ću vjerojatno još i preći termin  :Laughing:  , ali kad čekaš 8 i nešto mjeseci i konačno dođe taj 37-i tjedan, onda te kao prvorotku vjerojatno sve zanima i plaši i sve su ti znakovi poroda i ne možeš više čekati  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

sjecam se  :Smile: 
samo polako  :Smile:

----------


## Janis

Moje bezbolne bh kontrakcije pretvorile su se u bolne otprilike svakih pola sata.
Ali traju manje od minutu. 
Iako mi je ovo druga trudnoca nemam pojma jesu li ovo pravi trudovi. A ujutro narucena na amnioskopiju....

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

Ima pomaka?

----------


## Janis

Jos traju manje od minutu, ali se vrijeme izmedu smanjuje  :Smile: 


Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

Super! Moglo bi to uskoro! Mislim na tebe... iznenadi nas ujutro lijepim novostima!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Janis

Joj, samo da ne traje ko prosli put...

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

Ma nece.... drugi put ide brze... uglavnom. Ide kako ide... free your mind i sretno!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Janis

Hvala!

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

----------


## Apsu

Jupi  :Very Happy:  Želim lijep i brz porod  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Eno te jos onlajn ha?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Janis, rađaš?  :Smile:

----------


## Janis

Stigla cura tek jucer u 18:15. Ajde, trajalo je upola krace nego prvi put  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

Cestitke, bravo!

----------


## Apsu

Ajme.. Brzo se oporavite, čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Cestitam! Ljubi curicu  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## mali kauboj

Drage moje evo i ja sam 39+0 imam vec dva tjedna pomalo bolove u stomaku pa u ledjima inace nista drugo se nedogadja zatvorena sam i samo cekamo...jako sam nestrpljiva kad ce vise sve krenuti...citala sam da je u svake zene posebna prica i da se nikada nezna kada ce porod poceti.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mali kauboj

Jos nista, crkoh cekajuci odam tamo vamo ko mahnita radim ali bebac nece tek tako van  :Raspa:

----------


## alef

Ja sam citavu trudnocu sve mislila i strahovala da cu ranije roditi, ne znam zasto... Sad sam 38+1, jos nista... Moze jos potrajati aaaaa

----------


## mali kauboj

Neces vjerovati ja sam jos na cekanju...41+1  :Undecided:

----------


## redprincess

Mali kauboj, nadam se da više ne čekaš!!!
Ja sam danas 39+3 i sve iščekujem kad će krenuti, ali još ništa konkretno. Preksinoć me dobro stezalo, doduše nepravilno, mislila sam ujutro idem u bolnicu ali se usred noći smirilo, ja zaspala a ujutro kao da se ništa nije dogodilo, na redovnom pregledu jučer kaže doktor da je bebica još visoko i da su to samo pripreme.

----------


## alef

Evo mene 40+3 i nista se ne desava... Na termin bila otvorena 3-4 cm...

----------


## redprincess

Meni bolovi od sinoc od 3 ujutro, pa ujutro opet nista, tokom dana par serija po nekoliko slabih trudova, pa opet nista. Navecer se beba skroz umirila, 2 sata nije se pomaknula, otisli smo do bolnice, malo snimali ctg, sve ok. Poslali me kuci i rekli da dodjem ujutro na pregled.
Alef nadam se da ces brzo!

----------


## alef

Jos sam u komadu  :Smile:  40+6
moram priznati da mi nije svejedno... Vecina "prenesenih" trudnoca ustvari je samo kasnije zanesena trudnoca, a meni je test bio pozitivan 24. dc pa mislim da nije rijec o kasnijoj ovulaciji. Vec su me na dva pregleda pitali zelim li ostati da me porode, nisu za sada insistirali na indukciji... Zeljela sam ovaj put prirodne  a ne dripovane trudove, ali me dtrah i da bebi ne postane lose unutra...

otvorena sam jucer bila 4 cm, od sinoc osjecam povremenu nelagodu kao za vrijeme menstruacije pa se nadam da ce sve ipak krenuti prirodno sto prije....

idem skuhati cimet  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

cure  znate da je samo 6%  trudnoca na termin,zato nemojte brigati , kad bebe budu spremene , budu  vam javile.:D!

----------


## redprincess

Nakon što se cijeli tjedan pripremala, naša je curka stigla 12.05., na 40+1. 
Alef?

----------


## rehab

Ja pi...m (nek mi oprosti ovaj fini forum, nemam prikladnije riječi). Sluzni čep otišao ima 2 dana, jučer bolne kontrakcije u donjem dijelu trbuha i u leđima... Sinoć me je toliko boljelo da sam mislila reći mužu da me vodi u bolnicu, ali sam ipak odlučila pričekati. Prespavala cijelu noć kao beba, ustala jutros bez i najmanjeg znaka da bih mogla roditi. Čak me ni leđa ne bole, a rasturaju me cijelu trudnoću  :Evil or Very Mad:  Hoće li ovo dijete ikad izaći  :cupakosu:

----------


## mali kauboj

Drage curke samo da javim upravo tu vecer kad sam i pisala da sam jos na cekanju dobila sam trudove tako da sam svoje malo zlato rodila 02.05. ! Porod je bio tezak ali opet ne tako strasno da se izdrzati nemoze. Uostalom vec sam i zaboravila na to i sada samo uzivam  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mali kauboj

> Ja pi...m (nek mi oprosti ovaj fini forum, nemam prikladnije riječi). Sluzni čep otišao ima 2 dana, jučer bolne kontrakcije u donjem dijelu trbuha i u leđima... Sinoć me je toliko boljelo da sam mislila reći mužu da me vodi u bolnicu, ali sam ipak odlučila pričekati. Prespavala cijelu noć kao beba, ustala jutros bez i najmanjeg znaka da bih mogla roditi. Čak me ni leđa ne bole, a rasturaju me cijelu trudnoću  Hoće li ovo dijete ikad izaći


 Hehe nebrini tako je i meni bilo mislila sam da cu zauvik biti trudna ali vec ce to poci i bolje da je malo preslo termin moja beba je tako napredna i dize glavicom od prvog dana ima tako lipu kozu i boju i prati sve pogledom a doktor mi je rekao da je to zato jer je bio dugo u stomaku a 1 dan vise u maminom stomaku je kao 9 dana u inkubatoru. Znaci za bebino dobro strpi se jos malo  :Very Happy:

----------


## mali kauboj

> Mali kauboj, nadam se da više ne čekaš!!!
> Ja sam danas 39+3 i sve iščekujem kad će krenuti, ali još ništa konkretno. Preksinoć me dobro stezalo, doduše nepravilno, mislila sam ujutro idem u bolnicu ali se usred noći smirilo, ja zaspala a ujutro kao da se ništa nije dogodilo, na redovnom pregledu jučer kaže doktor da je bebica još visoko i da su to samo pripreme.


Doslo mi je potpuno neocekivano taj dan je bio cak i opusteniji od nekih dana na koje sam mislila evo ga danas idem u bolnicu jednostavno cekaj dok  beba dadne znak da zeli van. Ah bila sam nestrpljiva nenormalno. Javi kako je prosao porod  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Amari

Cure, na 38+0 sam bila na pregledu i uzv, dokt kaze da se beba skroz spustila i da sam otvorena 3 cm, vidjela sam još da piše u nalazu cerviks u nestajanju!
Sad me zanima jel bi se do sljedeceg pregleda to još trebalo otvorit ili sta? Pošto ništa od trudova, jel zna netko ako budem još više otvorena dal ce me ostavit u bolnici?

----------


## Sani1612

Nekako mi se čini da bi ti do slijedećeg pregleda mogla držati bebu već u rukama  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

Amari, u sličnom smo stanju  :Smile: 
Ja sam na 38+1, na zadnjem pregledu otvorena 1cm i da se sve još spustilo dolje (a već je bilo nisko), beba je mirnija zadnjih dana (nema više valjda ni mjesta), ja čekam, ali ništa slično trudovima ne osjetim, čak se osjećam bolje nego prije recimo mjesec dana  :Smile:

----------


## Amari

Pa i ja se osjecam bolje i nista mi nije tesko, a osjetim da nema mjesta jer se bas gura s jedne na drugu str, a da ne kazem kako me rebra od nje bole!
Samo meni je to sto sam je imala dugo lazne trudove, cijeli 7 i 8 mj trudnoce i sad zadnje 2 tjedna ništa! Bas ništa osim nekakav pritisak na mjehur!

----------


## filip

eto i mene po 4 put.Scenarij koji nisam htjela.
Danas sam 39+1,u pola 5 počela curit plodna voda,pretpostavljam da je mliječna jer sam vidjela u wcu tragove verniksa.Par puta je tako curkalo pa je stalo,dva put sam kakila,i sad kad me potjeralo na wc,opet je malo iscurilo.Trudova nema,malo osječam nelagodu u leđima,kad hodam mrvicu jače,ali u principu od pravih trudova jos nista.Bebica je mirnija,al ju osjetim.Otuširana sam,oprala kosicu,našminkala se i čekam,kaj sad.Dal da zovem svog ginica pa da odem do njega da me pregleda?Bolnicu ak zovem reći će mi da dođem a želim izbječ drip i sve na silu.Jesam rekla da mi je 4 trudnoča?Ok.Ak imate kakav pametan savjet pišite.

----------


## filip

Zvala sam svog ginica i kaze sestra da odem za Zajčevu bez obzira na trudove.

----------


## Sani1612

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Lee Loo

Ja sam bila danas na pregledu.. zena me ocistila (???) i rekla sa moze biti sukrvice od pregleda... al bas da nakon tolko sati imam sukrvicu... jel moguce? Oko 1 popodne je radila to..  i isto sa sluzi i imam bolove svakih par min.. kao trudovi ali za izdrzati..

----------


## Carmina406

Očistila??? Svako koliko minuta su bolovi? Moguće da kreće..lezi i prati hoće li prestati

----------


## Apsu

Ja sam nakon pregleda odmah krvarila, ne baš satima nakon.
Proguglaj pojam "sluzni čep", možda je to ...
A bolove prati, uzmi sat i mjeri kontrakcije, imas i online stranica za mjerenje, pa ako je u pravilnim razmacima to je to..

----------


## Lee Loo

Je. Idem u radaonu 20 do 7 :D

----------


## Apsu

Sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ninunanu

Sretno :grouphug:

----------


## Lee Loo

Jao. Od 7 do 2 

Nisam popucala.sve prirodno. Glas mi je jedino pukel  :Grin:  

Nella- 49 cm 2850 gr

----------


## KrisZg

> Jao. Od 7 do 2 
> 
> Nisam popucala.sve prirodno. Glas mi je jedino pukel  
> 
> Nella- 49 cm 2850 gr


Cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## S2000

Cestitke!!!!

----------


## Peterlin

Čestitam!

----------


## Apsu

> Jao. Od 7 do 2 
> 
> Nisam popucala.sve prirodno. Glas mi je jedino pukel  
> 
> Nella- 49 cm 2850 gr


Čestitam! Dobrodošla Nella  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Čestitam od  :Heart: 
Super si ti to odradila!

----------


## Loona

> Jao. Od 7 do 2 
> 
> Nisam popucala.sve prirodno. Glas mi je jedino pukel  
> 
> Nella- 49 cm 2850 gr


 :Zaljubljen: 
Čestitam i drago mi je da si imala lijepo iskustvo i prirodan porod!

----------


## Diana72

Čestitam na curici!  :Love:

----------


## Lee Loo

Vrlo bolno. Al ocito sam sama kriva jer sam na krivi nacin tiskala.. mada ne kuzim kak..  ali glavno da je sve okej

----------


## filip

Eto i nas.Otišli 3.7 u rodilište,došla gore 10 do 12 ,trudova na ctgu 1-2/10 min.U pola 14 dobila drip,rodila u 23.43 malu Martinu.Najsmješnije je kad su mi dolazili na vizitu,svi me gledali sa žaljenjem,kao to je ona kaj joj je curila voda 19 sati.Rekao je dr.da mi je cerviks čvrst za poludit,nije se nadao tako sporom otvaranju kod žene koja rađa svoje 4 dijete.Ja sam im to govorila od početka,sva tri poroda su mi bila takva.Al sve je dobro prošlo,bolovi na dripu nisu tako strasni,znalo je i gore bolit.

----------


## filip

> Vrlo bolno. Al ocito sam sama kriva jer sam na krivi nacin tiskala.. mada ne kuzim kak..  ali glavno da je sve okej



Čestitke

----------


## leptiric5

evo da se i ja ukljucim, nova sam na forumu. Trenutno mi je 37 +3 znam da se jos cini rano ali na zadnjem pregledu mi je receno da je glavica vec na pola u zdjelici a i na posteljici se vide tragovi odumiranja tako da bi sve skupa moglo i ranije. Jos cekam nalaz brisa na streptokok i onda sto se mene tice bebica moze cim prije. Pere me lagano nervoza i iscekivanje ali nadam se najboljem. Ima li vas jos u iscekivanju?

----------


## marty_na

podizem temu ...
evo mi smo otvoreni 3 cm ,beba je dosta nisko . na zadnjoj kontroli (cetvrtak) je dr rekla da je cerviks skoro nestao tako da smo naruceni za drip za ponediljak  :Shock: 
medutim ja vec od cet  osjetim tu i tamo bolove kao da cu dobit menstuaciju ..budu nako kroz jutro svakih  sat vrimena pa se popodne malo smiri  ...
e da ne zaboaravim u cet na ctg kad smo mjerili trudove ...ona za trud je znala skocit na 60 % a cijelo vrijeme je bila na nekih 20-ak %
imate  kakvi savjet ???
tnx

----------


## Optimisticna

Sad je kasno, blizu ponoć je...možda si već i rodila. Ako nisi, nabaci kakvu laganu šetnjicu blizu kuće, obrij noge ( :Razz: ), ugađaj si i čekaj.

----------

